# Cbd for dogs



## Mcrosley (Apr 3, 2020)

If anyone has any input on cbd for dogs and what the best brand is that would be amazing!!! I need to help calm my baby’s anxiety and stress!


----------



## ThankfulMilo (Feb 11, 2020)

PetReleaf makes some quality CBD products for pets.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does your dog get adequate exercise, mind games and training? Crated? Being alone?What is causing the anxiety do you think?


----------



## ThankfulMilo (Feb 11, 2020)

Yep, it has worked for my dogs calming their anxiety/excessive energy
PetReleaf is a decent brand Pet Releaf CBD


----------



## AdamJames89 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi, I have used it before because our veterinarian advised me, as far as I know, it can be taken even without an appointment, but better with it. I bought kushly and I liked them very much


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is a super breakdown of info: CBD Oil and Pain Management...

This is one seller that I like, I think their quality is good. 








Pine Hill Farm Organic CBD is Wisconsin’s #1 Choice!


Pine Hill Farm offers the highest quality organic CBD for nutritional supplements available. Visit us in Watertown, WI., or shop online.




www.thepinehillfarm.com




https://www.thepinehillfarm.com/


----------



## Ingy52 (Mar 24, 2021)

Mcrosley said:


> If anyone has any input on cbd for dogs and what the best brand is that would be amazing!!! I need to help calm my baby’s anxiety and stress!


PetReleaf is a good brand. We have also found another brand called Kradle (Kradlemypet.com) that we have really liked as well. They have some innovative ways to administer it to the dog. The standard chews, but they also have a single serving of oil called a topper and melts which is like a listerine strip. The toppers are a great alternative to the standard tincture/dropper.


----------

